# Can't boot into upgraded version: Stuck in single user mode



## jaymax (May 19, 2014)

Originally running

```
# FreeBSD mach-1 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:15:25 UTC 2012     root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```
 Added some disks and SATA card. Device names in /dev* jumbled - yes I could have used labels before but will do so after the mess is cleared up.
So fstab is useless!
On booting all the EIDE drives are seen, from both 'dmesg' and <gpart show>; the SATA drives - Are NOT Seen, although pci card seems to be recognized with 'pciconf'. 

The dmesg also shows -

```
GEOM: ada3s1: geometry does not match label (255h,63s != 16h,63s)
```
I've posted about this elsewhere and have seen other similar post, all with the advise to ignore same.
Perhaps at my own peril - I do not know, as it is so persistent and is the only line seeming to raise my ire in dmesg.

`fsck -y /dev/ada3` =>

```
fsck: Could not determine filesystem type
```
I've since installed FreeBSD 9.2 and subsequently 10.0 on different drives in order to protect existing data.
Superficially, installation seemed successful, nevertheless on reboot the system always go into single user mode and <uname -a> shows version 9.0 exclusively and repeatedly.
I've tried direct <mount -u> commands, re-editing fstab to point to the new mount point all to no avail.

Could someone propose a corrective or a new course of action.

Thanks


----------



## jaymax (May 20, 2014)

*Re: Can't boot into upgraded version: Stuck in single user m*

Re-writing bootcodes to the respective disks, 
in the form `gpart bootcode -b /boot/pmbr -p /boot/gptboot -i 1 ada#` followed by appropriate mount commands seemed to have solved (part of) the problem for the EIDE disks. The same cannot be said for the SATA disks.


----------

